# The big man chase is on



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Owner Mark Cuban said before Wednesday's game that the club will weigh its options moving forward to fill a roster spot with a big man to replace backup center DeSagana Diop, who was part of the trade to acquire Kidd.
> 
> "If somebody gets cut or there's a trade, a guy like [recently waived] Justin Williams at Sacramento, who is kind of like where DeSagana was a couple years ago, we'll take a look," Cuban said.
> 
> ...


That means we can strike PJ Brown's name off the list.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Bartelstein has just become Cuban's public enemy #1...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not only public :evil:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"The Mavericks know they need a size infusion on the front line behind Erick Dampier after surrendering DeSagana Diop in the Jason Kidd deal, and they're exploring a market that features the likes of Diogu and Minnesota's Michael Doleac. But Dallas would seemingly prefer to wait until after the trading deadline, when the pool of available big men could conceivably get deeper after a few player buyouts. The Mavs have two roster spots open and all of their $5.2 million midlevel exception to use to fill them."


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, Magloire was waived by Nets. Any chance that Mavs may want to sign him?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He doesn't play defense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd take Magloire in a heartbeat right now...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would bank on Magloire. The MLE is still available in Dallas.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd take Magloire in a heartbeat right now...


Well.. we do have two spots left but... he doesn't play defense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Magloire plays enough defense. He can't be counted on as an offensive weapon though. Just a banger in the paint.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and Kidd doesn't like him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

He was a pretty good defender back in his college days, but he shifted to focus on offense after joining the league because, after all, NBA is about flashiness. If DAL signs him, and AJ drills him on defense, he could go back to his old form.

If AJ can transform a soccer player (Diop) into such a "defensive prowess," according to so many analysts that were against the Kidd deal, I am sure Magloire can be improved as well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> and Kidd doesn't like him.


Kidd doesn't like him? Well... that's a different story then.




Kidd is suppose to be the new leader for this club.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

His D is sufficient. RD is right, its the offense that is the problem. Wait, what? Kidd doesn't like him, since when. I never heard of that


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HB said:


> His D is sufficient. RD is right, its the offense that is the problem. Wait, what? Kidd doesn't like him, since when. I never heard of that


:lol:

Sounds like a Diop.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is hilarious...

This is from the NJN game going on right now:

:00.7 NJ - D. Armstrong made a 23-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: T. Hassell
:25.3 NJ - D. Diop defensive rebound
:25.9 IND - D. Granger missed a 5-foot jumper in the lane
:47.1 NJ - T. Hassell made a 21-foot jumper from the right corner. Assist: V. Carter

Outside of "Assist: V. Carter" you can switch out "NJ" for "DAL" in that game log. That's a lot of ex-mavs there.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

10:49 IND - S. Williams offensive rebound
10:50 IND - M. Dunleavy missed a 4-foot running jumper in the lane
10:58 NJ - Step out of bounds turnover on D. Armstrong
11:09 NJ - T. Hassell defensive rebound
11:10 IND - S. Williams missed a 26-foot three-pointer from the left wing
11:16 IND - T. Diener offensive rebound
11:19 IND - K. Rush missed a 19-foot jumper from the right corner
11:42 NJ - T. Hassell made a 19-foot jumper from the right corner. Assist: D. Armstrong


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

And Nachbar had to kill that streak with a shooting foul....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Man... I miss D.A.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Diop is a solid offensive rebounder. He looks like he will be a good addition. Hassell plays good D too


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Diop learned his offensive boards from the best in business...

... and that would be Dampier with his volleyball method.

:lol:


----------



## hamahakkimies (Jul 13, 2006)

Apparently Diop is going to be a free agent in the summer:

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_jersey.htm

Do you see any chance in Dallas signing him back?

(I know this isn't the right time to be planning for the off-season, but I've been wondering about this ever since The Trade...)


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope not.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hamahakkimies said:


> Apparently Diop is going to be a free agent in the summer:
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_jersey.htm
> 
> ...


It would seem like Diop is chasing money at this point. He SHOULD try to cash in some considering he's been in the league for so long.

Didn't NJN offer him a 5 yr contract?


----------

